

The SICP reading project - vdloo
http://rickvandeloo.com/2014/07/02/why-I-am-starting-the-SICP-reading-project-this-summer/

======
milesstevenson
Hey if you're looking for a community that will encourage you while working
through SICP, drop by #symbolics on Freenode. A few of us are working through
the book, including myself, and many have worked through most of it before.

Ping me @ DrDuck

